# Find The Right Tomato Plant Supports



## [email protected]_safety_guy (May 3, 2010)

this is quite interesting...compost tea...it shocked me at firest to see that and then i had to read the article...so cool


----------



## Tracy1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Great article! I now know the difference between all my tomato plants.


----------



## Megan (Jun 23, 2012)

I have yet to find a commercial tomato cage/stake that is adequate to support indeterminate tomatoes and other vining vegetables. Many are too flimsy, and all are much too short. Have had to build my own.


----------



## johneaburton (Jun 25, 2012)

Thru the years I have played around with supporting systems, I never seem to be right for all. I like the idea using building wire, however I live near johannesburg and the summers are quite warm, does the buildnig wire burn the tomato stalks when it gets hot?, I decided to try a wooden slot built of 2 lathes and nailed to two poles so that I could tie the stems to the wood and stop the flop of the branches and try to train them a bit like an espalier. I am trying it this year as I had a bit of spare timber. I like the plum tomatoes as they are great for bottling, going to try them when harvested, with all the other fruit in my ,recycled freezer cabinet ,solar fruit dryer, so hope that works, I know its ok with fruit and as pensioners the word wasted produce is a no no, so we try anything to use our produce productively JOHN BURTON


----------



## Chuck_Wilkins (Nov 5, 2011)

An old 8' extension ladder (WOODEN AND WITH ROUND WOODEN RUNGS). THESE ARE TO BE LAYED HORZONTAL WITH A FRAME SUPPORT ON EACH END SO YOU CAN ADJUST THE HEIGHT YOU WANT AND THE DISTANCE BETWEEN THE TOP & BOTTOM LADDER SECTIONS. PRETTY AND IS GUARANTEED TO DRAW INTEREST FROM PASSER BYS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT IT IS. BEFORE TOMATOES ARE PLANTED.


----------



## Ronald1 (Jan 20, 2013)

What are the names of some of the taller varieties of tomatoes?

I have a couple of places I can let them run up 8 to 10 feet.

Thanks, Ron


----------

